# buggie or truck



## hunterat31792 (Jul 20, 2006)

i am wantin to get into rcs but i dont know what i should want... i have a dirt bike track outside at my house... i want somethin that can jump everythin and be fast and just be a good choice in gettin... is there a big difference in the buggies and trucks... which jump bigger... the bigger the better you know.. should i get a buggie or truck.. hope you guys can help me make my decision... thanks..


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

A truck will be more durable for what you are looking to do. 

Buggies are nice but more for racing than bashing - just my experience.

Now for what to buy tou have a bunch of options - just look around.

mc


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea I would agree A truck can be alot more durable and for a bike track a good place to start.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I would suggest a LOSI XXXT MF2. It is a top of the line truck. In the event you decided to go racing you would have one of the best trucks.

On the other hand, if you only want to run on your motoX track, most any truck will do. You may want to look at the monster trucks, like a TMAX or EMAX or LST.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

yes the LOSI xxx-t MF2 is the way to go with a st, have fun


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

what are you looking for electric or nitro?
buggys are much lighter so they jump higher but then again they are weak for durability.the exact oppiste is what a truck is but it can still jump pretty dang high and far.
You could get a mix of both if you get a truggy but they have a high price tag.
Yeas the MF2 is a great truck its also expensive and has a low ground clearence.the emaxx has power but requires 2 batteries to run and shorter run times.

heres what i think you should get

*MONSTER TRUCK* 

electric= stampede with brushless motor

nitro= savage/t-maxx/revo

*BUGGY*

electric=rc10B4/BK2

nitro=Ofna ultra MBX


----------



## hunterat31792 (Jul 20, 2006)

so the truck is more durable... how durable are these things.. i mean.. the first time i lay this thing down and it takes off... am i goin to be in the shop workin on it in a hour or somethin... do they last for a while or..... 

but the truck is more durable as you guys have said... but which is faster...on a straight away... thanks for the comments.. keep them coming...


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

over all an electric buggy is faster but they are not as durable as a ST,


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

also depends on how you want it to drive a buggy is alot more nibble and acts more like a sports car where trucks are less responsive but more stable


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Like all that posted above, go with the truck.

Both Losi and AE make great trucks that will handle anything that you might throw at them.

Note, if you are on a bike track, you might want to go with a Mod motor, I think it would handle the bigger jumps better.

My 2 cents.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Like all that posted above, go with the truck.
> 
> Both Losi and AE make great trucks that will handle anything that you might throw at them.
> 
> ...


a monstertruck would be better than an st because of ground clearence specialy for jumping


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, hockeyman, you are incorrect again. Just because of ground clearance doesn't mean a vehicle handles jumps better. Better is an opinion, based solely on your liking and no one elses. Both vehicles jump excellent.


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

SuperXRAY said:


> Well, hockeyman, you are incorrect again. Just because of ground clearance doesn't mean a vehicle handles jumps better. Better is an opinion, based solely on your liking and no one elses. Both vehicles jump excellent.


true true but me and my friend i have a rusty and he has a stampede. his jumps so much better im ot kidding. he goes higher and further. and i bottom out on every jump and he doesnt.


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

get a truck so you can do this owned(poor truck jk)


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Emaxx for electric.
For Nitro powered
Losi LST
Associated Monster GT
HPI Savage 
Traxxas T Maxx 3.3, Jato, Revo
These are in no particular order. Get the best you can afford and what your hobby shop supports.
All are great vehicles that you will be very happy with.


----------

